# How much ADA?



## sanj (30 Jun 2008)

Guys is 8 bags of 9l ADA aquasoil enough for an 8x2x2?? I was quoted this approximately when visiting the Green Machine (very friendly people, excellant place). I have seen a quote for 1 bag for a 60 litre (not sure if that was Aquaessentials).

The other issue I can get ecomplete for Â£16 a 20lb bag!

Is ADA really worth it? would i see marked difference, aquascaping,growth,plant density, stability, longivity?  I would be EI dosing.

Planted... field of elcocharis... with rocks and wood, forests edge look.

I have never used either substrate, I will be transferring boesmani and kutubu rainbowfish and densioni barbs. How have you found your ph, i got a comment of Aquaessentials saying ti lowers to about 6.8. Do you think this will be ok for these fish?

I have read about both on various forums, but I would really like it if you could give your input taking the above situation inot account.

thanks


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (30 Jun 2008)

length x width x depth (of substrate) = cm2 / 1000 = litres 

so

240cm x 60cm x 5cm = 72,000cm2 / 1000 = 72 litres / 9 = 8 bags 

and yes its definitely worth it.


----------



## JamesC (30 Jun 2008)

sanj said:
			
		

> Is ADA really worth it?



Only you can answer that but to me spending Â£200 plus on some baked clay with some added nutrients definitely is not worth it. Nutrients only last for so long with people quoting figures of between 6 months and 2 years until it is exhausted. If you've got the money then go for it as ADA is very good in the initial stages of setting up a tank.

I prefer the cheap route of using Akadama at Â£6.50 per 14 litre bag. You can add a sprinkling of spaghnum moss peat and some osmocote before adding the Akadama which will provide your plants with nutrients for some months.

Comparing ADA AS and Eco Complete. ADA AS is better for scapes that don't have much uprooting and change as AS tends to turn to mush after a while. EC is better for these situations as it doesn't break up as easy or cloud the water as much.

Just my 2p worth
James


----------



## sanj (1 Jul 2008)

Thanks for your comments.

The main issue now for me is the ph & kh drop. I was looking at AS Malaya. I have kutubu, boesmani and western australian rainbowfish which seem to be found in alkaline down to slightly acidic water. 

My tap water in coventry is about 7.5 i think kh is around 8-9 and gh around 14. 

Does AS permanantly lower kh/ph a great amount, do you think the substrate is inapproprate for these fish? 

There is little information on how much AS will lower your kh ph based on what your local water is like.


----------



## JamesC (1 Jul 2008)

Yes it does lower KH and also pH. Over time the effects will decline untill it makes little difference. The more water changes you do the quicker this happens. Normally after a couple of months the KH will settle down. If this concerns you just do plenty of water changes initially which will help keeping the KH levels up.

James


----------



## sanj (1 Jul 2008)

I guess I could also add coral in the filter to buffer kh if it gets too low?


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2008)

JamesC said:
			
		

> Yes it does lower KH and also pH. Over time the effects will decline untill it makes little difference. The more water changes you do the quicker this happens. Normally after a couple of months the KH will settle down. If this concerns you just do plenty of water changes initially which will help keeping the KH levels up.



bang on, things do settle in time 



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> I guess I could also add coral in the filter to buffer kh if it gets too low?



i'd just leave it. it's been sayed by others that a low kh is not a bad thing.

from my tap i have a kh of 5 and in my tank its now a steady 3. on initial setup it was constantly going to 0 with no ill effects on my fish. just leave it let the aqua soil do its thing and trust it.

it's seemed to of worked for me.


----------



## sanj (1 Jul 2008)

it took about two months to stabilise for you aswell?

So did you add your fauna after the two month period when everything settled or before?

I will also be adding a mature filter to the aquarium if that will help the process any?

Thanks


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2008)

i waited a while before adding fish. although i used a little mature filter media. i just waited until the filter was up to speed. i dont think you should have problems if your using a mature filter.
the kh and ph problems dont seem to concern fish to much. add a few fish at a time, as to not strain your filter too much.


----------



## sanj (1 Jul 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2008)

sanj said:
			
		

> Thank you.



 no worries


----------



## james3200 (3 Jul 2008)

I would say 8 bags as a minimum

I used 7 x 9lt bags & 18lt of powersand in my 6.5x2.2' tank, that was also with a large sand foreground. I always find that you always need a little extra with AS especially if you are going for a sloped / textured landscape.


----------



## sanj (3 Jul 2008)

Hello,

I was thinking that too, I have ordered x10 bags and 18ltr PS. Havent ordered any powder though, not sure if it is needed except for asthetics? Anyhow am going to try and completely carpet/plant around rocks/wood.


----------



## sanj (5 Jul 2008)

Hmmm... i ve just looked at your journal again and the Aquasoil didnt seem to go very far. I wonder if i put somthing like JBL aquabasis under the aquasoil that might bult it up? or maybe ill have to order more bags!


----------



## sanj (5 Jul 2008)

Do you think it would be ok to lay silica sand down first (1-2mm) and put the powersand and aquasoil over the top in order to  bulk up?


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2008)

sanj said:
			
		

> I have ordered x10 bags and 18ltr PS.



i would say you have enough power sand. if i remember the instructions say you need i cm thickness. my 18l bag covered my 120cm, 60, and 45 and i still have a bit left.

you dont over do the powersand as it will release to much fert into the water column. on my 120 i used 6 bags, this gave me a great slope. 2/3 inch at the front and a whopping 7/8 at the back.and even then that settled some.



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Havent ordered any powder though, not sure if it is needed except for asthetics?



you dont need it. glosso and hc will root easily. its just easier on the planting side of things.


----------



## sanj (5 Jul 2008)

Thanks for that Saintly. Will soon see on monday when the aquarium arrives... got to make sure it doesnt get dropped first.


----------

